# I finally got one!!!!



## preston897 (May 1, 2010)

after all the waiting...and all the questions. i finally have a tegu. i went to a reptile show today and found one i fell in love with. he is a CB that was imported from argentina...i guess the means he may be wild. he is only a few months old. still a bit green. he is very very sweet. and not afraid of hands or people at all. as soon as i got him home i fed him and he ate about 10 crickets. then i gave him a bath and he fell asleep. he is great! im still trying to figure out a name for him. i paid $85 for him. he was $100 but since he is missing part of his tail i got him cheaper. i dont mind at all that some of his tail is missing. the guys said one of the other tegus bit it off when feeding. he said that was the one time he didnt put them in another enclosure. other then the tail he is in perfect condition. plus i figured nobody would want him because of his tail. so i just had to get him!


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (May 1, 2010)

he looks good i love his pattern


----------



## isdrake (May 1, 2010)

He's adorable.  Congratulations.


----------



## CaseyUndead (May 1, 2010)

Cool! Was it by any chance the Raleigh reptile show? Because i was at that one today and i saw a few cute little teggylings.


----------



## eddyjack (May 1, 2010)

Very nice! I'm a sucker for the under dog. I am new to this whole reptile thing myself and been looking at everything I can to gain knowledge. Great find


----------



## preston897 (May 1, 2010)

thankyou very much. and it was at the lonestar reptile expo here in arlington texas. ive decided to name him spaz because he is crazy! he is constantly on the go. and he does not quite understand yet that if he walks off of you hand he falls. i was holding him on my bed and he just kept falling off of me.

here is the little guy eating. i know its alot but i was just giving him more then enough. i let him eat what till he was done. he ate a bunch of crickets then i made him this and he tried to eat my hands because he smelled it after i made it so i gave him some.





this is the end of his tail where is was bitten off. how does this look to you guys? the skin looks sort of dead to me. and its very rough. could this just be do to the healing process?


----------



## reptastic (May 1, 2010)

congrats man, he got a very nice pattern!


----------



## Mr Critter (May 1, 2010)

Are those pine shavings you are keeping him on ,If so you need to change to cypress, pine is toxic to reptiles it will kill him.


----------



## preston897 (May 1, 2010)

it is aspen shavings. im not a fan of cypress. i have always had an issue with the wood mites. and thankyou very much reptastic. him and nero can be tiny tail buddies!


----------



## Mr Critter (May 1, 2010)

And also if thats calcium powder on his food you are using way to much ,just a lite dusting.


----------



## preston897 (May 1, 2010)

ok. ill make sure i dont put as much. if i feed him insects early in the day with calcium powder do i need to put it on any food he eats later in the day?


----------



## Mr Critter (May 1, 2010)

I would only dust his turkey & only dust 1or2 times a week. calcium is good but dont over do it.Just a lite dusting.


----------



## CaseyUndead (May 1, 2010)

So cute! Yeah, when mine was that age he was really fast. The second day i had him he got away from me my reptile room and i couldn't find him for a few hours. Turns out he was hiding under a stand we had in there.
If the wound doesn't seem to be fully healed yet, you may want to put some antibiotic ointment on the tip to keep it from getting infected or anything.. Since part of it looks dead and rough you might want to look closely and see if he might have some retained shed on there cutting off the circulation. When they're little and growing fast that can happen easily.


----------



## preston897 (May 1, 2010)

ill put some neosporin on it and try to clean it up a little bit when i give him a bath tomorrow. and i thought when they were this age you were supposed to dust their food every day?


----------



## reptastic (May 1, 2010)

i dust all my tegus (non-whole prey) food every other day with either calcium or vitamins!


----------



## preston897 (May 1, 2010)

ok ill start to do that then. i have to figure out what to feed him tomorrow haha. i was expecting to get an adult. he got crickets and turkey/liver today. so i think tomorrow he will get some more crickets and maybe a pinkie. im sitting down and writing a feeding schedual tomorrow. just so i know for sure. and at what age could i start giving him fish? also me and my girlfriend decided not to name him spaz. although it works it just does not fit. his official name is Tegu. we keep calling him that. so thats what his name will be. also for his diet while he is young here is what i came up with.

M: a.m. ground turkey/liver w/supplements and cod liver oil
p.m. pinkie mouse
T: a.m. scrambled eggs
p.m. roaches or mealworms
W: a.m. ground turkey/liver w/supplements
p.m. roaches or mealworms
TH: a.m. fresh fish
p.m. roaches or mealworms
F: a.m. ground turkey/liver w/supplements and cod liver oil
p.m. pinkie mouse
S: a.m. scrambled eggs
p.m. chopped beef kidneys
Su: sort of a free day. let him eat what some of his favorites are.


does this sound ok for a baby? i know there is alot of roaches and mealworms but since they dont eat fruit its seems a bit difficult when this young.


----------

